# Layering Food Buckets



## beaujames7 (Jul 26, 2020)

I am new to long term storage in food grade buckets. So I bought grain, rice, beans and green coffee and a few other things to store. I'm not storing for a lot of people 3-7 tops. I put 35 lbs. of wheat in a bucket, got to looking at it and thinking about the logistics of having 5 or 6 buckets open at one time for staples; it would take up a lot of space. So, I got some 1 gallon Mylar bags packaged my wheat and coffee with oxygen absorbers; then I set 2 bags in a bucket just to see what it looked like, not very efficient use of a bucket. So I thought why not layer 4 or 5 items in a bucket with 1 bucket Mylar bag. So the question then is how to separate each layer. I remember when my mother used cotton feed sacks to make some dresses. Why wouldn't that work, I did some research the only thing I could find was that cotton, and other cloth or paper, need oxygen to prevent deterioration. 

My question to you folks is: Has anybody got any information or ideas about layered storage in buckets?

The Mylar bags I have done and will do more of them will go in totes with good lids.


----------

